# Siglo VI Tube vs Regular



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

Hi all, long time no post. I got as a gift 2 Cohiba Siglo VI Tubes. I also have from a different source a regular Siglo VI. The bands are a little different and the size on the tubes are a little longer......Can anyone chime in. Are there any differences between the two. I will try and post pics later....thanks and Merry Christmas to all..............


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You might want to run a search on this subject... I have seen it discussed before BUT I don't know the result.

Good luck


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have found a couple of vendors that do list them as a different size.

The first pack I ever got about a year or so ago contained an identical size to that of the regular Siglo box.
The most recent ones don't.
I will try to find the sites again and see if I can f/u to this post.


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks. I think I saw that one site had the Tubos as 150cm and the regular ones at 149cm. But the bands are different as well. Did you notice anything different with the bands......r



Blueface said:


> I have found a couple of vendors that do list them as a different size.
> 
> The first pack I ever got about a year or so ago contained an identical size to that of the regular Siglo box.
> The most recent ones don't.
> I will try to find the sites again and see if I can f/u to this post.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

5by50 said:


> Thanks. I think I saw that one site had the Tubos as 150cm and the regular ones at 149cm. But the bands are different as well. Did you notice anything different with the bands......r


Not the bands.
Bands are the same on both. Just different ring and slightly on the length.


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

Here are the two pictures. The slightly longer one is the Tubos. Thanks guys....


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

5by50 said:


> Here are the two pictures. The slightly longer one is the Tubos. Thanks guys....


I believe the one on the right is fake. I have seen that band on other fakes. The gold rectangle around COHIBA is the same thickness as the leters in COHIBA. On the legit(imho) COHIBA the rectangle is slightly thinner. I don't like the caps on either one though. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

From the pictures, the band on the right looks wrong. The border is indeed too wide. Here is a reference to a real one - Genuine Cohiba Band

The good news is that it was a gift - smoke up :w


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I believe the one on the right is fake. I have seen that band on other fakes. The gold rectangle around COHIBA is the same thickness as the leters in COHIBA. On the legit(imho) COHIBA the rectangle is slightly thinner. I don't like the caps on either one though. :2


Ditto.

Can you post another closer photo of the cap of the one on the left?


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Can you post another closer photo of the cap of the one on the left?


Okay, here is the one on the left. The regular Siglo VI that I got from "The Rock"..............

rich


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

opusxox said:


> *I believe the one on the right is fake.* I have seen that band on other fakes. The gold rectangle around COHIBA is the same thickness as the leters in COHIBA. On the legit(imho) COHIBA the rectangle is slightly thinner. I don't like the caps on either one though. :2


Ditto!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Ditto!


ill have to third that...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

The cigar on the right definitely has a band that is consistent with the fakes on the market. The rolling looks a little rough, too, but who knows as far as that goes. But the letter spacing on the band is wrong and the gold box is also wrong. These bands are very consistent, so when one stands out it is usually a fake. This was a fairly active cigar on the fake market as well. My original 03 box was the same size as the tubos I have, but I have heard a ton of people state that the tubo is minus about 1-2 RG. I have always disagreed with that, and my source is golden on these, so I just smoke em and ignore the dissent. However, things may have changed since I got my boxes, who knows.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> The cigar on the right definitely has a band that is consistent with the fakes on the market. The rolling looks a little rough, too, but who knows as far as that goes. But the letter spacing on the band is wrong and the gold box is also wrong. These bands are very consistent, so when one stands out it is usually a fake. This was a fairly active cigar on the fake market as well. My original 03 box was the same size as the tubos I have, but I have heard a ton of people state that the tubo is minus about 1-2 RG. I have always disagreed with that, and my source is golden on these, so I just smoke em and ignore the dissent. However, things may have changed since I got my boxes, who knows.


I would agree, to the right of the cap on the stick on the right looks really rough and messed up, definetly looks fake to me


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I believe the one on the right is fake. I have seen that band on other fakes. The gold rectangle around COHIBA is the same thickness as the leters in COHIBA. On the legit(imho) COHIBA the rectangle is slightly thinner. I don't like the caps on either one though. :2


I agree 100%...the right looks fake!
Tubos or no Tubos..the cigars should be the same.


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

Okay, but how about the two pictures I posted of the real one??. The one I got from the Rock....

thanks


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Having had more Siglo VI's than I can remember and having given away quite a few of them, IMHO, the one on the left has a credible band but also happens to have a very questionable cap.
I have seen all kinds of irregularities with the three ring caps as would be expected as they are hand made BUT, one can always clearly discern the three rings. Don't see that on this cigar unless the photo just didn't capture it right.

The cigar on the right is definitely a wanna be.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

5by50 said:


> Okay, but how about the two pictures I posted of the real one??. The one I got from the Rock....
> 
> thanks


The two pictures you posted about the real one look good to me. :2 The only questionable cigar in this thread is in the first set of pics on the right. Smoke 'em and find out, you'll be 100% sure after that. :w


----------

